# Strength training massively improves your self-confidence...



## nanobyte (Oct 12, 2007)

It seems to be true: When you are psychologically weak, improving your physique is an effective way to compensate for it.

I've begun strength training a few weeks ago and the effects are quite astonishing: when I work my muscles to total exhaustion and they are sore the next day, I'm much more confident...

*Has anyone made a similar experience?*


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes I always feel more confident when I am working out regularly, but when I go into a situation that freaks me out I'm right back to the anxiety. So basically it kind of creates an illusion of confidence, if you know what I mean haha. I keep working out anyways just to try and stay healthy, anxiety is terrible for the body.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

When I was in the gym training 3-4 times a week I had no sign of anxiety. I really need to force myself to get back into the gym full time. Would be nice to drop some lard too


----------



## nanobyte (Oct 12, 2007)

2Talkative said:


> When I was in the gym training 3-4 times a week I had no sign of anxiety. I really need to force myself to get back into the gym full time. Would be nice to drop some lard too


Hey Adam, very inspiring! I can absolutely positively confirm that taking care of your body takes take of a great part of your anxiety as well!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It helps my general confidence for sure. I haven't noticed any increase in confidence when I'm in an anxiety-provoking situation or when I'm in a very low depressed state, but in my day to day life it definitely helps.

Doesn't it feel good to look in the mirror and flex? It's kind of cheesy, but I like seeing how much stronger I have become.


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

Big strong guys most of the time have high self confidence because people respect them. I've read a bodybuilding success story of a geek. He used to look like an absolute geek and lived a life of one. He said now when he's big people treat him very differently and said it really changed his life.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It does help a lot. And yes gives you confidence.


----------



## nanobyte (Oct 12, 2007)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> Big strong guys most of the time have high self confidence because people respect them. I've read a bodybuilding success story of a geek. He used to look like an absolute geek and lived a life of one. He said now when he's big people treat him very differently and said it really changed his life.


You don't happen to have a URL handy?


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

nanobyte said:


> AlienFromSomewhere said:
> 
> 
> > Big strong guys most of the time have high self confidence because people respect them. I've read a bodybuilding success story of a geek. He used to look like an absolute geek and lived a life of one. He said now when he's big people treat him very differently and said it really changed his life.
> ...


I think I will make a new topic for it soon so everyone will read.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

It's not all good...I am pretty well built but I think I just intimidate people and it makes you stand out more which isn't good for SA. I encourage working out, but SA is a mental thing. If you think if you get big you won't have SA, you'll be in for a surprise.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

daaaaave said:


> It's not all good...I am pretty well built but I think I just intimidate people and it makes you stand out more which isn't good for SA. I encourage working out, but SA is a mental thing. If you think if you get big you won't have SA, you'll be in for a surprise.


Yeah I totally agree. It definitely has negatives like girls may start to think you're too into your body. I also believe it can cause an immediate defense system to be triggered due to fear that you could be mentally insane and if you are they wouldn't stand a chance, lol; this in turn makes it even harder to get through their defense and coupled with sa socializing problems just causes a bad vibe that reinforces the idea that you are nothing more than a meat head or weirdo. People may stare and you'll get fairly regular comments about your size in group setting this seems to trigger sa and makes you self conscious.

All that being said I just like the high I get off of it. I feel great while working out and now it seems to last for about 2 or 3 hours afterwards.


----------

